# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > طلبات الزبونات >  اااااااساور فندي

## لباسه

السلام عليكم
هلا بنات 
ابغي سويرة فندي اصليه 


أو اي ماركة ثانيه

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

مساعدة 
لمحبين المحاشي 
فديتكم وين اقدر احصل مكينة آلة عين جمل رقمها... 
الشارقة-دبي-ابوظبي-راس الخيمة 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه 
دلكة سودانيه 
عرض منتجاتكم 
دريول عربي جامعي من نوع خاص مواليد السعوديه 
عروض للخياطه

----------


## لباسه

فوووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

فوووووووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

فوووووووق

----------


## لباسه

فووووووووق ,,~

----------


## لباسه

فوووووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

فوووووق

----------


## لباسه

فوووووووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

فووووووووق ,,~

----------


## لباسه

فوووووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

فوووووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

وووووووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

فووووق ,,~

----------


## لباسه

فوووووووووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

فوووووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

فووووووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

فووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

فوووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

فوووووووق

----------


## لباسه

فووووق ,,~

----------


## لباسه

فوووقو ,,~

----------


## لباسه

فوووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

فووووووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

فوووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

فووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

فوووق ,,~

----------


## لباسه

فوووووووووووق ,,

----------


## لباسه

فووووووق ,,ئ

----------


## لباسه

فووووووووق ,,

----------


## لباسه

فوووق ,,~

----------


## لباسه

فوووق ,,ئ

----------


## لباسه

فوووق ,,

----------


## لباسه

فووووق

----------


## لباسه

فووووووق ,,~

----------


## لباسه

فوووق ,,

----------


## لباسه

فووووووووق ,,

----------


## لباسه

فوووووووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

فوووووووق

----------


## لباسه

فووووووق ,,~

----------


## لباسه

فوووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

فوووووووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

فووووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

فوووووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

فوووووق ,,~

----------


## لباسه

فووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

فووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

t,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,r

----------


## لباسه

t,,,,,,,,,,,,,r

----------


## لباسه

فووووق

----------


## لباسه

t,,,,,,,,,,,,,r

----------


## لباسه

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

فووووووق ’’

----------


## لباسه

UPPPPPPPPPPPPPP

----------


## لباسه

فووووووووووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

فووووق ,,~

----------


## لباسه

فووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

فووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

t,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,r <<

----------


## لباسه

t,,,,,,,,,,,,,r

----------


## لباسه

فوووووووق

----------


## لباسه

فوووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

فوووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

فوووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

فوووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

فووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

فووووووووووق ,,

----------


## لباسه

فووووووووق ,,~

----------


## لباسه

فووووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

فووووووووووووق ,,~

----------


## لباسه

فوووووووق

----------


## لباسه

فوووووووق

----------


## لباسه

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

لللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل لرفع

----------


## لباسه

فووووووووووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

للللللللللللللللرفع

----------


## لباسه

فوووووووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

فوووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

فوووووووووووق ,,

----------


## لباسه

فوووووق

----------


## لباسه

فوووووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

للللللللللللللللللللللللرفع ,,~

----------


## لباسه

فووووووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

فوووووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

فووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

فووووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

آآآآآآآآآآآآ[

----------


## لباسه

فووووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

فوووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

فوووووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

فوووووووق

----------


## لباسه

فووووق ,,~

----------


## لباسه

فووووووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

فووووووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

فوووووووق ,,

----------


## لباسه

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

لللللللللللللرفرع ,,

----------


## لباسه

فوووووووووووووووووق ,

----------


## لباسه

فوووووووق

----------


## لباسه

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

فوووووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

فوووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

فووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

فووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

t,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,r

----------


## لباسه

لللللللللللللرفع

----------


## لباسه

فووووووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

فوووووووووووووووو

----------


## لباسه

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

فوووووق ,,

----------


## لباسه

للللللللللللرفع

----------


## لباسه

فوووووق ,,

----------


## لباسه

فووووووووووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

فووووووووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

.................................................. .

----------


## لباسه

................

----------


## لباسه

فوووووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

فوووووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

فوووووووووووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ئ

----------


## لباسه

.................................................

----------


## لباسه

...........................................

----------


## لباسه

فووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

.................................................. ............

----------


## صـــدفـــهـ..

مي توو

----------


## لباسه

.............................

----------


## لباسه

.....................................

----------


## لباسه

.............

----------


## لباسه

.................................................. ...

----------


## لباسه

فوووووووق ,,

----------


## لباسه

فووووووووووووووق ,,

----------


## m3andah

19 صفحه ...كل مرة ادش واشوف طلبج ..

انزين نزلي صورة ..ورقم الموديل اذا في شي محدد ف خاطرج ..واذا قدرت بييبها لج

----------


## لباسه

عادي اي موديل

----------


## m3andah

اوك

اقدر اوفرلج هالاسوارتين ..بس يبالها اسبوعين او اكثر لين توصل

ب 1200 


ب 1800 
هذا سعرهم مع التوصيل للامارات


واذا بتاخذينهم ويا بعض بيكون التوصيل ارخص ..

اذا حابه اطلب لج طرشيلي عالخاص

----------


## لباسه

....................

----------


## لباسه

...............

----------


## لباسه

.................................................. ........

----------


## لباسه

.................................................. .............

----------


## لباسه

فووووووووووووق

----------


## mel7.el7ya

الغلا انا ممكن اطلب لج من المصنع اللي استورد منه الاكسسوارات هاي الاساور تصميم الفندي..
في منها ثلاث الوان اللونين اللي ف الصوره و لون الفضي 
و السعر 110 درهم 
اذا عيبج شيء خبريني لان باجر المسا بطلب الطلبية الخاصه للزباين من الخارج...
و السموحه منج

----------


## لباسه

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,و

----------


## لباسه

فوووووووووووووووووق ,,

----------


## لباسه

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## لباسه

,,,,,,,,,,,,,~

----------


## لباسه

فوووووووووووووووووووووووق ,,

----------


## لباسه

.............................

----------


## لباسه

uPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP

----------


## لباسه

فووووووووووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

.................................................. .............

----------


## لباسه

فوووووووووووووق

----------


## لباسه

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## لباسه

......................................

----------


## لباسه

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## لباسه

فوووووووووووووق

----------


## ام نوار

شو ميزانيتج اختي

----------


## لباسه

فووووووووووووووووووووووق ,,

----------


## لباسه

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## لباسه

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## لباسه

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## لباسه

,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## لباسه

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## لباسه

..................................

----------

